
For Alt-Right Trolls, “Star Trek: Discovery” Is an Unsafe Space - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/for-alt-right-trolls-star-trek-discovery-is-an-unsafe-space
======
Finnucane
Wow, there really is a lot of lens flare.

